# Leather for pouch



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys, how thick should be skin to perform pouch, and which animal would best ?


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

I use 1,5 mm cow leather. The thicker, the longer lasting, but the heavier which causes the slingshot to be slower.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Roo is normally agreed upon as the best leather.

Personally I know nothing in terms of pouches, but the ones I have are 1-1.5 MM thick, the larger are 2 pieces of different leather glued together, so one side is softer for the ammo, while one is tougher for the durability.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cow leather will be fine, Roo leather which I used it much thin but very strong.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Irfan knows his stuff about pouches. I love and highly, highly recommend Irfan's cow leather pouches, but kangaroo leather is my preferred leather. Kangaroo leather is very, very strong FOR ITS THICKNESS AND WEIGHT.

For raw leather supplies, Hrawk sells gorgeous kangaroo leather. For thin, pliable and sexy pouches, Irfan's (E~Shot) are my favourite commercially available ones.


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for advice, i will buy cow skin


----------

